# Breaking in a new engine?



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the best way to break in a new engine? I know there are a lot of seasoned boaters on the site and will have good advice. I want to make sure i do not hurt my baby so she lasts a long time? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Reading the manual usually tells you.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bill (12/12/2007)*What is the best way to break in a new engine? I know there are a lot of seasoned boaters on the site and will have good advice. I want to make sure i do not hurt my baby so she lasts a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Basically, you just need to take me fishing with you the first 25 times you go out...then it should be good to go.


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Yamaha owners manual breaks it down pretty well. All revolves not exceeding the prescribed RPM's for the time stated......(ie., 2500 RPM's up to the 3rdhour total, wide open throttle for no more than 10 seconds tyhen back to 3500) and so forth. Best person to give you the exact break down if you do not have a manual would be a certified yamaha tech and the best one I can think of would beKenny, A.K.A Seqouiha (SP??) on the forum.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

This is a RTFM issue. As Set 4 Life said. READ THE MANUAL AND NOT WHAT THE SALESMAN SAID. 

Yes, you can get away with not doing it the way THEY SAID, IE YAMAHA, but they now more about the engine then the salesman and if like other moters the way you break it in after words gives you better gas milage. 

I opened my self up on that but that is just what I have noticed between cars, trucks and motorcycles. NEVER owned a NEW engine on a boat though. Will find out around FEB I guess. :clap


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

like Lou said, give Kenny a call at Emerald Coast a call an tell him your on the forum along with your questions. It will be well worth the few minutes spent to give him a call. Good guy and knows his stuff. Once you talk to him, you'll understand what we mean.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I read the manual, and am following it to the letter. Thanks


----------

